# Who Says It Won't Solve Problems?



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2014)

A South Carolina farm wife called the local phone company to report her telephone failed to ring when her friends called and that on the few occasions, when it did ring, her dog always moaned right before the phone rang.

 The telephone repairman proceeded to the scene, curious to see this psychic dog or senile lady. He climbed a telephone pole, hooked in his test set, and dialed the subscriber's house. The phone didn't
 ring right away, but then the dog moaned and the telephone began to ring. Climbing down from the pole, the telephone repairman found:

 1. The dog was tied to the telephone system's ground wire with a
 steel chain and collar.

 2. The wire connection to the ground rod was loose.

 3. The dog was receiving 90 volts of signaling current when the number
 was called.

 4. After a couple of jolts, the dog would start moaning and then
 urinate.

 5. The wet ground would complete the circuit, thus causing the phone to
 ring.

 Which demonstrates that some problems CAN be fixed by pi$$ing and moaning. Thought you'd like to know.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 13, 2014)

oh that's so cute TG, makes me want to have another puppy  I hate phones though, LOL!!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 13, 2014)

nwlady said:


> oh that's so cute TG, makes me want to have another puppy  I hate phones though, LOL!!



Just don't pick him up when he rings...


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 14, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Just don't pick him up when he rings...



LOL, yeah, but where's the answering machine


----------



## drifter (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm a serious dude. Few things are funny to me. I think my upbringing voided my sense of humor. So here and now I'm going to give a great big ha ha ha ha for everything posted todate and in the future so I will appear more normal.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 14, 2014)

nothin wrong with being serious.  What the heck is normal anyway, I sure don't know.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 14, 2014)

This is seriously funny.  Seriously.


----------

